# Looking for someone to help with my Thomas



## pequeajim (Jul 29, 2014)

I am looking for someone to install a digitrax decoder in my Bachmann Thomas the tank? Please PM me if you are available and what the cost would be?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pequeajim said:


> I am looking for someone to install a digitrax decoder in my Bachmann Thomas the tank? Please PM me if you are available and what the cost would be?


Your not that far from gunrunnerjohn, he might do it.
You can't PM him till you get 10 posts, I think it is 10.
I don't think you can get any PM's till after 10 posts too, I don't see the option there for you yet.

Wait till he logs on, he might do it, do you have the decoder already?


----------



## pequeajim (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check that out. My big old fingers are just too clumsy for the little Thomas.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it HO?
I was thinking it was O, I don't know if he will do HO.


----------



## pequeajim (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep, Bachmann HO.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think he will do HO, it is too small for him too.

Someone else might, let the thread sit.

Look around and post something so you get over the 10 post count. Then you can get PM's.

I wonder if this place does it, not too far from you right down the road.
http://www.yellowbook.com/directions/dallee-electronics_1536129866.html


----------



## pequeajim (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll do that Ed. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

There is not enough room for a decoder, so modifications to the shell and using an N scale decoder may be the way to do it.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

There MUST be room in it - a friend of mine installed a Loksound Micro decoder and speaker in his. He added recorded snippets of Thomas talking on each function. His grandson loves it.

Mark.


----------



## pequeajim (Jul 29, 2014)

Do you know which decoder model he used?


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

He used a Loksound Micro 4.0 and uploaded his own sounds using his Lokprogrammer.

Mark.


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

Did one a few years back and used a Digitrax n scale decoder. But had to to put the speaker in the passenger car Annie. Not much room in it Thomas, it just fits in the cab.


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

There's lots of room for adding a sound decoder in Thomas ! Do a Google search for "add sound decoder to Thomas ....

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourcei...pv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=add+a+sound+decoder+to+Thomas

You will get lots of results along with many YouTube videos.

Mark.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Digitraxx and tsunami has been surpassed compared to TCS and esu with decoder size and over all quality.. Take a bachmann shay 80ton that I did...everybody that has done a sound install using tsunami was forced to use the micro and then later fought heat issues.. I used esu's 6 aux for ho and it fit with plenty of room and no heat issues..

Now with TCS its basically no bigger than a penny sitting on the 8 pin

So this Thomas that is dcc ready can be done with the right product..obviously


----------

